# Crosscut Sled Warped



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys,
I built a cross cut sled in October of 2013. I have used this many times throughout the year but today when I went out to make a few cuts I noticed that it had warped. The bed of the sled to the left of the blade has raised up almost 1/8" over the right side. I live in central California and it has been dry and hot. We did have a few days of higher than normal humidity a couple of weeks ago.

I did not apply any type of finish to the sled other than waxing the oak runners.
Since I share the garage with the wife's car, my table saw is put away nightly. I keep the sled on the saw when stored and it's covered with a nice cloth tarp. I've been doing this for years.

Any ideas on what might have caused this sled to warp all of a sudden?










Thanks in advance for you comments.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The joys of using wood.
Not a smart a$$ed answer, but wood DOES move more than we'd like to think.
Bill


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My sleds eventually warp too,That's why I don't bother make nice ones anymore.I do try to make make them out of the best scraps of ply sometimes wooden fence sometime plywood fence.
I live south of you in so cal..


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I like to give my jigs a coat of shellac to help seal them and make it a bit harder for humidity to effect. The shellac dries quickly and does not take a lot of effort.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I used 1/2" ply for the base of the sled. Maybe I should have used 3/4"?


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Humidity have changed. If you keep the sled on the saw the upper side will tend to have larger difference in moisture than the bottom and the tension thereby created will warp the wood. Hang it on the wall and it will probably straighten itself out (if it was straight and dry when you made it)

Hope this was usefull?


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Humidity have changed. If you keep the sled on the saw the upper side will tend to have larger difference in moisture than the bottom and the tension thereby created will warp the wood. Hang it on the wall and it will probably straighten itself out (if it was straight and dry when you made it)
> 
> Hope this was usefull?
> 
> - kaerlighedsbamsen


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the comments. I just went out to the garage/shop and removed the sled from the saw top and set it aside to see what happens.

Many thanks,


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Take the fence off and check for flatness.

I'll be that's where your issue is.

Use quarter sawn material for fences.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine is also made from 1/2" Baltic Birch ply and no warping issues. Storing it on the saw may allow the top surface to absorb moisture/give up moisture while the side on the table cannot. This is a recipe for warpage.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Guys!
The new sled is finished.
Here it is. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/181682


----------



## Heisinberg (Jan 8, 2014)

Try MDF. Works for me and no warping. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/126305


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I made my sled base out of 1/2" ply too, MDO. I made it in early 09 and it has remained true to date. I did coat the front fence but didn't coat the base or the rear fence. I also don't let it sit on the TS while either are not it use. My sled sits in its own rack with 360 air flow. 
1. I'm thinking a couple 3 things; it may be possible the base has warped some due to one side being cooler and or warmer than the other. 
2. Another possibility is if it sat for some time, (days maybe weeks) with something sitting under the left side the base would try to relax around the object and because it is do close to the blade track the right dropped … maybe.
3. Both of the above.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm kicking the idea of using Melamine. what do you think about that idea!


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> I m kicking the idea of using Melamine. what do you think about that idea!
> 
> - BurlyBob


The very first sled I built was made of melamine. It was actually material that was meant to be used as shelving.
It was fashioned after the panel cutting sled that Norm Abrams made on TNYW.
I worked alright. I sold the saw I built it for and gave it the fella who bought it.

I really liked the one Nick Ferry built


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

I made mine from 1/2" ply from Lowe's. The left side warped so much I had to re-make it. I made the replacement using 1/2" Baltic birch from Rockler. No finish on either one. No issues so far. I also store mine sitting flat on the TS. I'm waiting for the right hand side to do the same.


----------

